# Internet On The Go



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Hope this is the correct forum for this question.
I've been using Internet On The Go to connect my tablet to the Internet for a few years. But, lately the IOTG services are going "down hill." Now I can't access the Internet and IOTG said they will "investigate," while I have to wait.
Does anyone have a suggestion of a mobile access provider that would allow me to connect (my tablet) to the Internet (and fairly cheap)? I think IOTG prices are still about the same $9-300MB, $19-1GB. They said your account would stay open as long as you had a balance and you used at least once a year. They changed that to you have to use at least once every 60 days. Very poor support etc., and that is why I am thinking of switching.
Any help with a substitute, with similar prices, etc. And would they provide their own mobile unit/device?
Thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Most cell phone companies offer data only or tablet data plans, mine offers a $20 for 1GB plan, as well as a 3GB for $15 promotion. 

Or you can just share the data from your cell phone if you have one, that's what I do, just create a wireless hotspot and use my phone's data when I'm out with a device. I don't generally use my devices outside of my house where I use my home wireless internet service so to me it just makes the most sense to use my cell phone when needed for data if I'm out and don't have a wireless network to connect too.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

IOTG had no contract, but had to be used once in 60 day period. That is what I would need. Something that I would only have to use at least once every 60 days (more/less) and would have a fee of around $20 for 1 GB. And their mobile unit (hotspot) would cost about $25.
IOTG is not working now for me and several people in my apartment building. IOTG can't figure out what is wrong and so we don't have use of the WiFi on our tablets.
Someone suggested Karma but the unit is just a bit too expensive ($90 I think).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

alicez said:


> IOTG can't figure out what is wrong and so we don't have use of the WiFi on our tablets.


Your tablets do not work with any wireless networks now (personal, restaurant, library, etc.)? That would have nothing to do with whether or not the IOTG service is working.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

My tablet works with other networks in restaurant. It's IOTG that is the problem.
I am trying to find a company similar to IOTG that has no contracts, no SIMM cards, have to use some minutes every sixty day (or similar), etc.
When I bought the IOTG device
https://www.amazon.com/Internet-GO-...1487642103&sr=8-1&keywords=internet+on+the+go

All I had to do was call IOTG and they set up the device to work for me to use with my tablet. As far as I know there is no SIMM card, etc. included.
Aren't there any similar devices like this? I sure hope so.
I thought Karma Go - Pay-as-you-go WiFi was similar, but it is a bit expensive. Isn't Karma the same as IOTG (and I believe it does NOT have a SIMM card). But I think with Karma you have to buy minutes every month, which is NOT what I would want to do. I would like to buy minutes when I was running out of minutes such as IOTG offers.
At this point I am "lost."


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's a so-called Best MiFi Plans!.

And Wi-Fi® that goes where you go.

I know nothing of those. Just found them by searching the web.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The device has an internal SIM card. So what you have is a little device that connects the cellular network and then creates a wireless hot spot for you. There's plenty of those, see if this article helps you: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsview.aspx?langid=1&pfid=24&level=4&conn=3&downtypeid=3
Or non ISP ones that you can use your own SIM card and switch as you want: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...ion=mobile+hotspot&ignorear=0&N=-1&isNodeId=1

Yes, most are not cheap, maybe cheap is the reason your current device has failed, $25 is incredibly cheap. Why not just get another IOTG device if yours has failed and is confirmed faulty with a number of other devices other than your tablet; when you say it's not working for several people in your building is that with your device or they have their own devices that also don't work? If they have own devices that are not working then the problem is likely with the cellular service in your area, maybe they've lost a contract to use someone's tower since most of these companies would not likely own their own towers or networks and lease them from the big cellular companies.

Straight Talk has no contract data only plans: https://www.straighttalk.com/wps/portal/home/shop/hotspotserviceplans

Although I would still suggest doing the same thing with your cell phone and it's hot spot option, no additional contract, and no additional device to carry around; if you have a smart phone that is.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

TerryNet said:


> Here's a so-called Best MiFi Plans!.
> 
> And Wi-Fi® that goes where you go.
> 
> I know nothing of those. Just found them by searching the web.


Be careful clicking on links from the "Best MiFi Plans!" link. Some of them go to sites that don't belong to the carriers.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Which links Tony?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Do you really want me to post them here?

I hovered over several, and they redirect through third parties. The AT&T link goes to a domain that isn't AT&T. 

Moderators consider these links safe??


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I click a few and they went to the correct sites but there's two sites and hundreds of links that I'm not going to check blindly, the addresses you might be seeing are being used by the site to count clicks for monetary purposes but the final destination seems to be carrier sites.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Triple6 said:


> I click a few and they went to the correct sites but there's two sites and hundreds of links that I'm not going to check blindly, the addresses you might be seeing are being used by the site to count clicks for monetary purposes but the final destination seems to be carrier sites.


If you vouch for the links, then I won't worry about the security of my system.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Tony, surely you realize that nobody can guarantee complete safety when visiting a web site. The best and most honest companies sometimes have their sites hacked and booby trapped.

When and if you actually find a problem please Report that. I would be happy to post a warning or edit out a link I had posted or whatever it takes to deal with any problem caused directly or indirectly by any of my posts. And all mods and admins will do the same, whether their own or somebody else's post.

In this case though there seems to just be some suspicion. Several moderators have now sampled various links in that site and found no problems.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Obviously Tony, you don't know the way the internet works. I have just quickly checked the majority of the links in the previously linked websites. Most of them ( those that aren't direct links) go via tracking / affiliate link sites.

The ATT link does go to ATT , it just goes via an affiliate tracking link first. If you look at the link then you can clearly see the whole link.


```
http://track.flexlinks.com/a.ashx?foid=643.2202905&fot=9999&foc=1&url=https%3a%2f%2fbuyasession.att.com%2fsbd%2fCommon%2fShopRatePlans.action
```
Web site owners don't generally provide websites for the love of it. They do it to make money ( or at least enough to cover their costs) That is generally through advertising or affiliate sales. Even this site Techguy has some adverts to offset hosting costs.

Just about any mobile phone type site will be heavily incentivised through affiliate links and there is nothing wrong with that

If you don't like affiliate links or tracking links, then don't use the internet
Yes, be careful, but if you are so paranoid that you never click any link, you might as well give up the internet completely.

I really don't think it is appropriate to complain about links in 3rd party site, when they don't directly concern you.
If you had been the original poster and said " I don't feel safe clicking unknown links" then that is a reasonable response. To butt into a post where you haven't made any other contribution or offered any sort of constructive advice to the poster is unacceptable in my opinion.

Nobody has asked you to follow any of the links for any reason. Would you complain to a newspaper or magazine site that linked to a site with loads of links ( via affiliate/tracking schemes). I don't think so!


----------

